# need a anomorphic lens that does 2.35.1 on a benq 2150stprojector



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi

i need a anomorphic lens that does 2.35.1 using a benq 2150st projector that is 9 feet away and is ceilung mounted im using a large painted wall using shermin williams proclassic satin extra white with grey colour dye in it
i no the benq 2150st does not support 2.35.1 built in which i why im enquiring about a anomorphic lens to do this i dont i want to pay no more than £500-1000 on tbe lens thanks


----------



## RapalloAV (Aug 5, 2009)

markyboy14 said:


> hi
> 
> i need a anomorphic lens that does 2.35.1 using a benq 2150st projector that is 9 feet away and is ceilung mounted im using a large painted wall using shermin williams proclassic satin extra white with grey colour dye in it
> i no the benq 2150st does not support 2.35.1 built in which i why im enquiring about a anomorphic lens to do this i dont i want to pay no more than £500-1000 on tbe lens thanks


Problem is youy cant buy a very good A lens for that money sadly.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I had a nearly identical need, and went the prism route from Surplus Shed. I have no regrets. There is a distinct bow at the bottom of the screen, but I hardly notice it once the movie is rolling. All of the other usual complaints I see with prisms are not noticeable to anyone without an extremely close examination using test patterns. The value is that my screen went from about 8-9' wide to 11' wide, and when stretching a 2.35:1 movie, it is so much brighter and more detailed than before.


----------

